# Gen. 6 Strider SnG Spearpoint -OR- a SureFire (Folding) Delta



## slick228 (Apr 29, 2007)

What would be a better choice, a Gen. 6 Strider SnG Spearpoint or a SureFire (Folding) Delta? Any of you guys/gals have both knives? If so, can you please provide me with your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## felder (May 1, 2007)

They are pretty comparable I think. I like the strider for it's aesthetics, but the delta has the wrench and the harness cutter.

I have a Gen. 5 Strider which I like a lot. I don't have a delta, but surefire isn't known for making crap and the materials certainly look good. I imagine you really can't go wrong either way.


----------



## George1 (May 1, 2007)

Although the SF is probably good, I would suggest the Strider SnG. It is the perfect size for EDC and is backed by excellent customer service.


----------



## CLHC (May 1, 2007)

Can't comment on the Striders since I don't have any as of yet, but I do have the SureFire.Delta.Folder and it's been my EDC for the past few months now. In my opinion, it is a solid performer for the given tasks that I put it through on a day-to-day light to medium work basis. Certainly hasn't seen eXtreme/abusive use. So far, I'm fully satisfied with it.

Enjoy!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 1, 2007)

I was stabbing a Door frame as hard as I could today with my SF Delta, the SV30 just laughed...

You cant go wrong here, buy em both! :devil:


----------



## TKC (May 5, 2007)

*Out of those 2 choices, I would get the SNG. *


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 6, 2007)

OK, I own both now. 

Get the Strider, hands down. :rock:


----------



## mossyoak (May 6, 2007)

heres the deal, surefire makes lights and strider makes knives. 
get the SnG.


----------



## slick228 (May 7, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> OK, I own both now.
> 
> Get the Strider, hands down. :rock:



Thank you for the valuable information.


----------



## CLHC (May 7, 2007)

Okay, is there an online dealer that sells Striders for the lowest prices? And I mean low prices!

Thanks!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 7, 2007)

CHC said:


> Okay, is there an online dealer that sells Striders for the lowest prices? And I mean low prices!
> 
> Thanks!


Buy a cove membership @ USN. Lowest prices Ive seen. Dealers are pretty much equal, $400 for an SNG.


----------



## knifebright (May 7, 2007)

Ya secondary market/gently users is your only bet for low low prices.. striders are MSRP set from Strider and there dealers have to follow those prices or well i'm sure they really can't be dealers. 
I agree with PSM, if your dillegent you can find a good price on the cove and with the $30 you pay sign up you should still be under the MSRP's.
Jimmy


----------



## CLHC (May 7, 2007)

Alright. . .Been searching HI & lo for this "Cove" + "USN" and assorted combination via Google, Metacrawler, but didn't find it. I did find a Navy Yacht Club San Diego though, and this site requires one to be an active duty or retired U.S. Military personnel and I'm neither. If you don't mind, could you please provide a link?

Thanks!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 7, 2007)

usualsuspect(dot)net


----------



## CLHC (May 7, 2007)

*U*=sual
*S*=uspect
*N*=et

Now how did I. . .:thinking:

"What was I thinking?"

Thanks *PoliceScanerMan*!


----------



## mspeterson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, what that mossyoak guy said!!! :goodjob: 

I've owned both, still have the SNG. I love my Surefires, as long as they are flashlights! The SNG is a fantastic tool, about as stout as one can expect a folding knife to be, with a great grind and very secure handle. 

+1 for the USN!!! :rock: The Cove is big fun......


----------



## xdanx (May 8, 2007)

If you have a little more money I would recommend the SmF. I sold my SnG to buy one and it is a far better knife. Also there are a load of options for different finishes and stock. So you can customise it to your preferences. However, some people prefer the smaller size of the SnG.


----------



## guntotin_fool (May 8, 2007)

What sort of work do you do that requires you to stab a door frame repeatedly? If you live in one of my buildings, that to me would be reason enough that maybe you should not own a knife.....

No offense guys, and I realize that there is a cool factor here in owning a knife that costs more than my monthly car payment. Do you really feel that one of these knives is truly better than a benchmade black or a spydie mannix or Mili? is it worth triple or more the price?>

I am a contractor, I use a knife every single day for work and I have not found a place where having one of these UberTactical Folders would ever be better than my EDC. I just dont get it, (I own a Sebenza so I know about $300 dollar knives.... but) I have held the surefire and it felt clunky in my hand, the Striders I have held are all angles and edges, sure to develop a hotspot in my hand at least, if I had to use one for a long time. 

Sorry to rain on the parade but do you really feel that they are that much better?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 8, 2007)

guntotin_fool said:


> What sort of work do you do that requires you to stab a door frame repeatedly? If you live in one of my buildings, that to me would be reason enough that maybe you should not own a knife.....


I was just testing the steel, thats all. I own the building, so I can do what I want.  




guntotin_fool said:


> No offense guys, and I realize that there is a cool factor here in owning a knife that costs more than my monthly car payment. Do you really feel that one of these knives is truly better than a benchmade black or a spydie mannix or Mili? is it worth triple or more the price?


Yes, and yes.



guntotin_fool said:


> I am a contractor, I use a knife every single day for work and I have not found a place where having one of these UberTactical Folders would ever be better than my EDC.


Must be a dollhouse builder. :lolsign:


----------



## guntotin_fool (May 9, 2007)

sorry, I still think its an ego thing,,,,,PSM what mall do you work at?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 9, 2007)

:laughing: 

Hey its all good man, wasnt trying to start a flame war. You carry your knife, and I'll carry mine.


----------



## loszabo (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry, wrong posting. I did not see 2007 at first.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 31, 2008)

I dunno, look at a PH or MG. If it came to a do or die sort of situation one of those suckers would make a nasty wound. That's where you spend the extra cash with a strider. What's the quote? Better judged by 12 than carried by 6?:shrug:


----------



## adamlau (Aug 31, 2008)

guntotin_fool said:


> I am a contractor, I use a knife every single day for work and I have not found a place where having one of these UberTactical Folders would ever be better than my EDC.


Contractor here as well. As you may very well know, part of the fun is in the accrual of tools. Why not go with the good stuff if you can? I know I do!


----------



## strideredc (Sep 1, 2008)

build on the surefire is far better than the strider IMHO


----------



## husky20 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ill take the strider any day.


----------

